# Zodiac Spacetronic



## bobg171 (Mar 28, 2011)

I purchased as part of an estate sale recently. The lady said it was given to her son in high school back in the late 1960's. It's a Zodiac Spacetronic. Apparently Swiss made. Runs perfectly.

She said her son wore it under 5 times, the other kids teased him, and he put it in his drawer, and there it say until I bought it just the other day. Put a new battery in it, and off it goes.

Anyone have any intel on these? I intend to replace the cheesy band with a nice leather one.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

You might ask the Moderators to move this to the Electric forum. Also do a search there as I am fairly sure that a post was done about a Zodiac Spacetronic that I own that has an exhibition back. Our very own Silver Hawk overhauled it a couple years ago.

Now that I search for it, here's the link:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Late 60's and the other kids were ripping on him. If he was in California I think I might know why they teased him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zodiac_Killer

I watched a film about it a few nights ago.

Note the symbol he used to sign off his letters.


----------

